# Phrag Caudatum culture



## Greenleaves42 (Jul 8, 2017)

I've been growing a Grande for 2.5 years, it's growing really well and has spiked so I've just treated myself to a Phrag caudatum. I fancied a species phrag to try but something similar. I was wondering can anyone tell me about what it's like to grow?

My Grande is kept wet wet wet sitting in RO water @ 70/90tds feed strength. I think I have the light/temp right. Can I grow my new Caudatum in the same conditions or do I need to refine anything?


----------



## Stone (Jul 8, 2017)

for me, it grows better if I allow it to dry between waterings.


----------



## troy (Jul 9, 2017)

You can keep the roots wet, if you have alot alot of fresh air to them, otherwise let it almost dry between waterings, they grow well in cooler temps, day max 80 over 80 it will die, night 60-65, water with good water I use half ro half tap, when fertilizing just ro and fertilizer, alternate with epsom salts in ro water


----------



## Brabantia (Jul 10, 2017)

troy said:


> You can keep the roots wet, if you have alot alot of fresh air to them, otherwise let it almost dry between waterings, they grow well in cooler temps, day max 80 over 80 it will die, night 60-65, water with good water I use half ro half tap, when fertilizing just ro and fertilizer, alternate with epsom salts in ro water


What is the TDS of your tap water ?


Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Greenleaves42 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks I will keep it dryer then...will it really die over 26.c? What sort of length do the leaves grow to?


----------



## gonewild (Jul 11, 2017)

Greenleaves42 said:


> .will it really die over 26.c?



No


----------



## Gilda (Jul 11, 2017)

My phrags survive hot upper 80's all the time..last year when it was so hot , 62 days of over 90 ,not one died.


----------

